# Brother LS-30 sewing machine



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw the borther LS-30 at walmart for $54 is this a decent machine? I'm looking for something portable that I might be able to take to work.

Also I found the Brother HE-120 Embroidery machine for $299.99 is this a good deal? Can I buy patterns offline and use with this machine? I'd love to get an embroidery machine, but I don't have a lot of money to spend. LOL actually I don't have ANY money to spend. I'm more just looking and dreaming right now :shrug: 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - how strong are you wanting that LS-30 to be? I know Brother is a good name, and the other Brothers listed on Walmart's website have gotten pretty good reviews.

So, I'd think if you did not want it to be a real strong (several layers of fabric) machine, and maybe (not sure here) last for several years - you'd probably do okay with that machine to take to work. But it may have more tune up issues later, or maybe not - depends on your usage.

The other machine,,, I don't know, other than Brother is a pretty good brand..but you have to take into consideration that these were made as the lower end of their product line especially for Walmart.

I could not find these two listed to get a good look at them. Are you sure you have your product numbers correct?

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You would be better served buying a used machine. I don't think much of Brother, but what you buy at Walmart is pure junk. I worked at a craft store a couple of years ago, she sold Brother. I hated them. The things that would go wrong with the Walmart machines, though, were ridiculous. Also consider that if something does go wrong, you will have to pay somebody to fix it for you, Walmart will not. Walmart will not stand behind their machines, where as a sewing store will.

Singer Featherweight are very good machines, if you can find one. But, if you go with a Featherweight, get an old one, not the new ones they are selling now. Alright, if you were only going to use it at classes, I suppose a new Featherweight would work for you, but they are not the workhorses made in the 1920's to 1950's. Expect to pay over $300 for a Featherweight, new or used. The Walmart Singer machines I hold in the same regard I have for the Walmart Brothers.

Check out sewing stores and see if you can't find a small used machine. You will pay more than $54, but you will get much more mileage and less frustration.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, 
Janome 660's $199 3/4 sized machines are work horses. I've had one of them for about 3 years, then gave it to someone that didn't have one.

I do have one Brother, but it's a top of line - year end buy. NX-600.

Rest of my sewing is Janome.


Heidi - what is the criteria you are trying to get for a machine "to take to work". 

Angie

PS: Most of the older (good) Singer Featherweights are running about $350 plus on e-bay.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I give this advice over and over. Personally this is what I would do. 

During the Christmas season many people turn in their old machines for new ones with the dealers. They have a glut of these referbished machines on hand that they have to move or inventory at the first of the year. 

Check these machines out. For under 100. you will get a much more reliable machine imo than buying something for bottom of the barrel prices at Walmart. If you are willing to pay up to 200. dollars you might just get a machine with bells and whistles that will last for years and years and years.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a cheapy Brother from Walmart. I bought it several years ago when I got fed up with the hand-me-down my mom gave me. Now, my mom's machine was one of those classics, top of the line at the time (early 70's) but kind of complicated, and had been used a LOT, and drove me nuts to the point I'd decided I just couldn't sew. But I wanted to sew. So when I got the Walmart Brother machine, it was like heaven! I used it quite a bit. Wasn't bad at all.

BUT then I got to the point where it seemed very slow, underpowered, lacked features. Time to shop for a new one. When I did get my new one, I thought I was crazy having dealt with this piece of junk all this time. What I have now is a Viking Scandinavia 200, not exactly top of the line, but a far cry from a $54 Walmart machine.

So bottom line is this -- it is a decent machine, yes. You get what you pay for. It will sew just fine, mine has been quite reliable, but it's not the kind of machine you're going to want to keep and sew on for years.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Angie the LS- 30 was what WMT ran in their after Thanksgiving day flyer. They still have a whole skid of them at my WMT so I wondered! My criteria is it needs to be smaller, lightweight, not like my grandmothers 40+ year old sears kenmore I'm using! It needs to do a reliable straigth stitch so I can work on blocks on my lunch. I only get 1/2 hour lunches so I'm wondering if it is even worth me looking for a machine for this purpose. I found info online on it earlier but can't now :shrug: 

The Brother HE-120 I found on overstock so I know it is refurbished. I've dealt with overstock before and they are good about replacing something if it doesn't work the first time. I've never worked with an embroidery machine before so I'm clueless on what all the descriptuion stuff means, lol  
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...-Sewing-Machine/2596988/product.html#moreinfo

Maura, I know ALL about WMT I worked for the company for 5 years. They even fired me when I was pregnant- long story don't want to get into it again. I do not like giving them my money, but locally there are very few places to shop. Though Hawkins/Drugmart and goodwill do a pretty good job at supplying my needs  

I forgot Neil's Aunt gave me a sewing machine a year or so back. She said no one could figure out how to use it! I just put it in my basement cause I was using my gma's. Maybe I should look into it. 
Thanks all,
Heidi


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Heidi, if you were nearer to me I would GIVE you my old machine. Too bad Ashland is in the opposite corner of Ohio.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

edayna said:


> Heidi, if you were nearer to me I would GIVE you my old machine. Too bad Ashland is in the opposite corner of Ohio.


Edayna,

That is so sweet of you. Maybe if DH and I can get a chance to go on a mini vacation in the next few months I'll think to look you up and see if we can get together. 

I still need to get in my basement and see what Neil's aunt gave. Maybe if I can get model andd type ya'll can help me figure it out!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi -
this is a wild one for you. The little Janome Mini 1/2 sized machine. It's not real fast, and doesn't have a light built in BUT, it's 5 lbs, cute as a bug and will do quilt blocks quite well. I have one and was using it earlier this year to work on some blocks while watching my s-i-l's gen store and he was out.

Uses my big Janome's bobbins (horizontal) and I forget if the feet change. Has straight stitches and zigzag built in. 

It is also the Sew Kitty Blue machine that you see. 

Full price about $59, can be on sale about $39 at Hancocks. 

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Angie, I'll look into it!
Heidi


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I unfortunatley have the low end brother from walmart. Only thing I had the money for at the time. It doesn't sew a straight stitch, can't handle many layers of fabric. After six months the tension knob wouldn't hold it's tension. Total frustration when I'm trying to get christmas quilts done. So as soon as I get the extra funds I'm going for the Janome.. I understand that the $149 one is good. Any opionions on the Janome?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Delrio - I swear by Janome brand. That Janome 405 (the $149 machine) is good. Basic but works well from what I've heard. Caroline in Country Families has 3 for her girls to learn on, and someone else here has bought Janome because of me.

I have about 4 or 5 of the different Janomes, (higher end machines) and have had Janome since 1989, that one (a Janome New Home 6000) is the one my daughter has - so it's going on 18 years that we had it and I bought it as a 2 year old trade in.

Also, janome makes some or all of the Kenmore's for kenmore brand, but Sears doesn't have the same type of help in sewing as a sewing/vac store will. 

And whatever you get, it pays in the long run to have the machines in the shop for a clean/oil/tune up about once a year or so depending on how much you sew.

But Janome is my brand!

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh Angie I can JUST see me sewing on the Hello Kitty machine at work, LOL. I loved hello Kitty growing up. It would be great for Cherokee when she is older too! Now I just need to get the money, LOL.
Heidi


----------

